# Schwinn stripped of dignity?



## Balloonoob (Mar 26, 2019)

Well i found this on local Craigslist. What kind is it? Obviously it's missing fenders.... And chain guard. Wrong pedals I'm guessing. Mountain bike tires... Im stumped on the rims.... They seem to match and have a skiptooth on rear but the front has a reflector. Original bars? The seat looks 60s to me. Would there be a reflector under the gooseneck?                 Is there enough here to pull the trigger at 150? Under the black spray paint is not my favorite color yellow. What might cause the chain to jump as described? Maybe a bent  chain ring? https://fortcollins.craigslist.org/bik/d/fort-collins-1951-schwinn/6846966405.html


----------



## b 17 fan (Mar 26, 2019)

It's craigslist and he is hoping for 150 , offer half , clean & lube the chain and you have a clunker to ride


----------



## Sven (Mar 26, 2019)

I dont know...$150 might be pushing it. 1951 Panther or Hornet
Whats under the yellow paint?
If you're going to try to piece it back to it original state....buy one that is s has more of its components
Like @b 17 fan said, Clean, lube, service and you have a Klunker ( or is it Clunker


----------



## bricycle (Mar 26, 2019)

paperboy / delivery bars!


----------



## fattyre (Mar 26, 2019)

Skipping chain is probably due to it being totally stretched and beat. 
Edit:  perhaps they used a 1/2 master link?

I like it as is. Great Tavern bike.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 26, 2019)

Yup offer$75, pay$100! Check front sprocket, could be bent! Lube her up and ride her! GL


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 26, 2019)

Paper delivery bars, chubby grips, complete bike. At $100, not a bad buy. Just depends what you want to build with it. I have a hunch the yellow isn't original either. Don't think they used that color back then and certainly didn't paint the BB cups. Fair game to do whatever you want with it in my opinion.


----------



## KingSized HD (Apr 2, 2019)

Yep, Re: ID not much to go on there w/o fenders and guard. Like @Sven said, for '51 either Hornet or Panther with that razor stem. I'd lean to Hornet, the Panther had the springer forks. Those box style bars came on the Columbia Newsboy Special, and maybe some Schwinn Cycle Trucks too. That bright yellow was definitely not OG in '51.  I agree with the $100 price, as a rider if the frame is straight. If you're trying to bring something back to OG this bike needs too many parts to pencil out, buy something more complete. The forks look a bit bent back to me, it may be revealed with a clunk sound when you make a slow turn on a test ride. Good luck!


----------



## burningmatches (May 29, 2019)

I bought this bike a couple of weeks ago. Exactly as you guys said, I offered $75 and took it for $100. While looking up the serial number and checking out similar bikes I ran across this thread and joined the CABE. 

Previous owner had salvaged this from a bin at the local recycling center and painted it yellow then black. The fork and stem are both bent and the skipping chain looks to be due to one link that's different from the others. That link doesn't seat between the teeth completely by a millimeter or so and skips when it releases on the bottom.  I don't know anything about skip tooth other than what I've read on the web since buying this bike, but wonder if it's what fattyre said and it's a half master link(?). I may post up a picture in a new thread to try and figure it out. 

I have been wanting to build up a straight-bar cruiser/bar bike for awhile to replace one that I had in college (a long time ago) that got wrecked during our late night parking garage races. Not planning any sort of restoration, just straighten it up a bit and ride it. 

Also, after buying this bike and telling a co-worker about it, he told me that he had an old Western Flyer rusting next to a barn on his parent's farm and just gave it to me yesterday. I'll be posting some questions about that one in the future, but suffice to say that I've got my work cut out for me with both bikes and only a little bit of knowledge about any of this stuff.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 29, 2019)

burningmatches said:


> I bought this bike a couple of weeks ago. Exactly as you guys said, I offered $75 and took it for $100. While looking up the serial number and checking out similar bikes I ran across this thread and joined the CABE.
> 
> Previous owner had salvaged this from a bin at the local recycling center and painted it yellow then black. The fork and stem are both bent and the skipping chain looks to be due to one link that's different from the others. That link doesn't seat between the teeth completely by a millimeter or so and skips when it releases on the bottom.  I don't know anything about skip tooth other than what I've read on the web since buying this bike, but wonder if it's what fattyre said and it's a half master link(?). I may post up a picture in a new thread to try and figure it out.
> 
> ...






Nice buy! I like your user name also. Great analogy of a bike race/ride. Your location is very close to a local car club, the coloRODan car club. Coincidence? I would be happy to lend assistance if needed and you are nearby.


----------



## burningmatches (May 29, 2019)

Thanks Mr. M. The connection with the car club is purely coincidental, though I see it's in Longmont and I'm just up the road in Ft. Collins. And thanks for the offer of assistance, I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 29, 2019)

As for a chain guard, one or more of us have the feathered one in Classifieds, would recommend it and you've got a marvelous Klunker there, ignore the anti-RAT people and have fun with it.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 29, 2019)

That thing is long gone. Here is the new kid in town strutting his stuff. He's much cooler. I decided I'm not really a schwinn guy. Funny how your taste changes in 2 months. But that seems welcome to schwinn guys. More for them. As an early second generation camaro fan I'm glad there are guys who only like mercury cars. https://denver.craigslist.org/bar/d/denver-schwinn-post-war-cruiser-project/6894490826.html


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 9, 2019)

burningmatches said:


> I bought this bike a couple of weeks ago. Exactly as you guys said, I offered $75 and took it for $100. While looking up the serial number and checking out similar bikes I ran across this thread and joined the CABE.
> 
> Previous owner had salvaged this from a bin at the local recycling center and painted it yellow then black. The fork and stem are both bent and the skipping chain looks to be due to one link that's different from the others. That link doesn't seat between the teeth completely by a millimeter or so and skips when it releases on the bottom.  I don't know anything about skip tooth other than what I've read on the web since buying this bike, but wonder if it's what fattyre said and it's a half master link(?). I may post up a picture in a new thread to try and figure it out.
> 
> ...



@burningmatches Haha that's awesome glad you joined. Funny to go looking for info on your bike and see it posted here. Good luck getting it straight and hope to see your Western flyer soon.


----------

